# Wire Awareness



## TheTreeSpyder (Sep 23, 2003)

Locally a few months ago an electrical worker in bucket touched wrong wires and died.

Yesterday this buddy that works in the local ER was telling it that 4 other crew members went in that day too. They were standing under the wire being worked on!


----------

